# Stolen 2005 PRS Hollowbody 1 with piezo in Grey-Black



## Sevenstringer (Feb 16, 2010)

I posted this a while ago, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to post it again. A guitar was stolen from me in January 2007 when I lived in San Diego, California. It was someone posing as a PRS artist representative. He was going to get me a PRS HB at a discounted rate. He also did some setups, work, repairs, PUP swaps to dozens of my other guitars as well, so I thought he was a reputable guy. 

I gave him $2500 for a HB that was supposedly being custom made for me. Right before the custom HB was to be finished, I gave him my 2005 PRS HB1 to do a setup. That was the last I saw the guitar. I even contacted Paul Reed Smith and Winn Krozack at PRS Guitars to get some more information on this guy and was informed that he has never had any affiliation with the PRS Guitar Company.

Police reports have been filed and I even won a small claims case in San Diego. A judgement against the guilty party was granted in my favor, but that is all it is, "a judgement" with no guarantee of getting the guitar or my money back.

There have been a few questions why I waited so long to post this thread----I have kind of come to terms that I may never see the $$$ again but if there is a guy out there that has the guitar, I would be willing to buy it back. It was my first PRS that was like that and I wrote/recorded some songs on it that mean a lot to me and it represent a certain time in my life that was very important to me (i.e. the loss of a family member) etc and I would like to have the guitar back

Anyways, I know it is a long shot trying to find it but it is a:

2005 PRS Hollowbody 1 with piezo, Non 10-top with birds, OHSC, case candy in Grey-Black.
Serial number 5 94657. 

If anyone comes across it or has any information, please contact me.

Pics can be found here:

2005 PRS Hollowbody 1--Serial Number 5 94657 pictures by FastAssTT - Photobucket


----------



## darren (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn. What a sad story. It sounds like the guy was a very good con man. I hope you get your guitar back!


----------



## Origin (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope the bastard dies. Or at least gets a fucking job.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry for your troubles, man. I'm no stranger to being on the wrong end of theft (or the loss of a parent, for that matter) and I feel awful for you.

I hope it finds its way back to you!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 16, 2010)

Origin said:


> I hope the bastard dies. Or at least gets a fucking job.








Hope you find it OP!


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 17, 2010)

i know its a custom pickup, but 2500 dollars for a pickup, even if its a PRS pickup seems kinda high. a few lutheirs near my house make custom pickups that are hand wound and they make them from scratch. all in all, they dont go any higher than 150ish or so :S if you're using gold for whatever reason, then they can reach 200, but thats about it.

but i feel for you though. i hope you do find the guitar.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> i know its a custom pickup, but 2500 dollars for a pickup, even if its a PRS pickup seems kinda high. a few lutheirs near my house make custom pickups that are hand wound and they make them from scratch. all in all, they dont go any higher than 150ish or so :S if you're using gold for whatever reason, then they can reach 200, but thats about it.
> 
> but i feel for you though. i hope you do find the guitar.



PRS HB = PRS Hollow-Body. not Humbucker.

and that sucks man, that´s a terrible situation to be in. i´m in a similar jam myself, though it seems like it´s clearing up now. hope you get either the money or the guitar or both!

is the guy gone, or is he still around?


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe he will be driving around in his little shit car and he'll run into a pole, causing the guitar to impale him. The sexy prs somehow comes out without a scratch or aids, and you get it back.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 17, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> i know its a custom pickup, but 2500 dollars for a pickup, even if its a PRS pickup seems kinda high. a few lutheirs near my house make custom pickups that are hand wound and they make them from scratch. all in all, they dont go any higher than 150ish or so :S if you're using gold for whatever reason, then they can reach 200, but thats about it.
> 
> but i feel for you though. i hope you do find the guitar.



Epic fail. He's talking about a guitar model... not a humbucker.... 

P.S. Was this guy's name Sanford by any chance?


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 17, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Epic fail. He's talking about a guitar model... not a humbucker....
> 
> P.S. Was this guy's name Sanford by any chance?




  

dee-dee dumb


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 17, 2010)

post his name so others here dont get screwed by him... It wouldnt be slander ect... you are only telling the truth....


----------



## Sevenstringer (Feb 17, 2010)

I remember his name quite well...

Richard Thunderhill aka "Crave"

And yes he disappeared unfortunately, I have a guy tracking him down, we'll see what comes of it


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 17, 2010)

i see a sevenstring.org gang beatdown in his future! hahaha!
thanks man you may just save someone from getting really fucked!


----------



## Sevenstringer (Feb 23, 2010)

Bump it to the top


----------



## Sevenstringer (Mar 17, 2010)

T T T


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 17, 2010)

woah that really sucks man I sincerely hope you get it back at some point


----------



## Sevenstringer (Mar 28, 2010)

Bump it up
Thanks for all of your help guys. It is MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## Sevenstringer (May 26, 2010)

Bump it up!


----------



## Opeth666 (May 26, 2010)

hmm any new news about this? hope you get it back man. goodluck


----------



## yellowv (May 26, 2010)

Man that really sucks if someone stole my PRS I would be ready to kill.


----------



## chucknorrishred (May 27, 2010)

look him up on myspace or 123people.com or or.....put a spell on him ooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sevenstringer (Jul 18, 2010)

Bumpin to the top


----------



## Sevenstringer (Nov 12, 2010)

Been a few months
Lets BUMP IT


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 17, 2010)

If you happen to find this guy in Texas let me know. Lots of places to hide a corpse out in the desert...


----------



## Rook (Nov 17, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## Sevenstringer (Nov 17, 2010)

No news as of yet - No guitar either
He is living in Nashville last I knew
And as tempting as it is to beat the 7K out of him, it doesn't solve my problem and doesn't get my gear back
I will be sure to bring everyone up to speed if anything changes


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 17, 2010)

Edit: I reread the thread, never mind.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 25, 2010)

*Folks spare us the internet tough guy bullshit*


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 25, 2010)

Just read this, sucks to hear that man, especially living here, what part of SD was this in?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry for the necro-bump, but oddly enough that guitar looks very familiar and I have no idea why. I swear I've seen one just like that somewhere... shit shit shit where did I see a guitar that looked like this!


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 13, 2010)

Sevenstringer said:


> I posted this a while ago, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to post it again. A guitar was stolen from me in January 2007 when I lived in San Diego, California. It was someone posing as a PRS artist representative. He was going to get me a PRS HB at a discounted rate. He also did some setups, work, repairs, PUP swaps to dozens of my other guitars as well, so I thought he was a reputable guy.
> 
> I gave him $2500 for a HB that was supposedly being custom made for me. Right before the custom HB was to be finished, I gave him my 2005 PRS HB1 to do a setup. That was the last I saw the guitar. I even contacted Paul Reed Smith and Winn Krozack at PRS Guitars to get some more information on this guy and was informed that he has never had any affiliation with the PRS Guitar Company.
> 
> ...



Dude screw that, if by ANY slim chance I'de get my hands on that guitar I wouldnt ask a ''fee'' for it. Just let me play it once will be more than enough

Really sucks man, I hope you get it back somehow.


----------



## Guitar Asylum (Dec 14, 2010)

Have you posted your story at the forum at birdsandmoons.com? Those guys are obsessed with PRS and bringing down scammers. Also, they're constantly buying and selling and looking at stuff, so it any group of people were to come across it, it would be them.


----------



## Rook (Dec 15, 2010)

Guitar Asylum said:


> Have you posted your story at the forum at birdsandmoons.com? Those guys are obsessed with PRS and bringing down scammers. Also, they're constantly buying and selling and looking at stuff, so it any group of people were to come across it, it would be them.



+1 Every PRS owner I know is glued to that forum.

All three of them...


----------



## Sevenstringer (Dec 31, 2010)

Bringin it to the top for the New Year


----------



## Sevenstringer (Jul 8, 2011)

B U M P
Still lookin for it


----------



## Rook (Jul 8, 2011)

Aaaah this so crap, sorry man. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't such a great guitar.


----------



## Sevenstringer (Jul 18, 2013)

Still on the hunt guys.......


----------



## Sevenstringer (Sep 9, 2013)

Hopeful BUMP


----------



## chassless (Sep 12, 2013)

our hopes are still with you !


----------



## Estock (Sep 12, 2013)

chassless said:


> our hopes are still with you !


----------



## Sevenstringer (Apr 5, 2014)

T T T


----------



## Sevenstringer (Jan 8, 2015)

New Year
New Bump

Here's to hoping she gets found ! !


----------



## Opion (Jan 8, 2015)

Bumping this post up - really sorry to hear you got scammed, I can't imagine why someone would do that to you, after all he led you through.


----------



## Adamewf (Jan 12, 2015)

Terrible to hear, she looks gorgeous. Hopefully you two reunite some day. :/


----------



## Sevenstringer (Jun 1, 2015)

T T T


----------



## Sevenstringer (Jun 3, 2015)

Some people have asked for his information so they can steer clear if they were to come across him

His goes by "Crave"
Name is:
Rich or Richard 
Thunderhill or Underhill
Phone Number is 858-525-2046


----------



## Sevenstringer (Dec 20, 2015)

Inspired by the Vai stolen and then returned guitar story, I figured I would bump this up


----------



## Sevenstringer (Nov 22, 2016)

Been a little while, lets bump this up


----------



## Sevenstringer (Aug 20, 2017)

Bump it up

Pics are here:
http://img254.imagevenue.com/gallery/loc530/78_1754_StolenPRSHollowbody.php


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 20, 2017)

Fuck worst story. Amazed this hasnt surfaced anywhere. Best of luck so so sorry


----------



## Sevenstringer (Sep 15, 2017)

Through an unbelievable turn of events, I have found my stolen guitar!!

I have been trying to not only find my guitar, but also find the guy that stole it to have him pay the outstanding judgement against him for stealing said guitar from me
Not only did I track him down and he has paid me the money he owes me, but less than 12 hours after the judgement was settled, I found the guitar listed on Reverb.com ! ! !
After the guitar was stolen it was sold to a pawn shop in San Diego, where it was purchased shortly after it was sold. The buyer then held onto the guitar for 10 years, barely played it and was forced to sell it due to an injury that makes him unable to play guitar any longer.

What an incredible gift that I was able to find it. I am so blessed and grateful to have it back in my possession. Thanks to all that wrote providing me tips, well wishes and encouragement that eventually the guitar would turn. "Eventually", in this case has a shelf life of over 10 years
Thanks all ! !
Be well


----------



## lewis (Sep 15, 2017)

Sevenstringer said:


> Through an unbelievable turn of events, I have found my stolen guitar!!
> 
> I have been trying to not only find my guitar, but also find the guy that stole it to have him pay the outstanding judgement against him for stealing said guitar from me
> Not only did I track him down and he has paid me the money he owes me, but less than 12 hours after the judgement was settled, I found the guitar listed on Reverb.com ! ! !
> ...


oh my god!

Absolutely congrats OP. What an amazing turnaround.
She is yours once again!. 
I love stories like this with a happy ending.

Also, the dude is a scumbag. Hope he was remorseful for stealing it?.


----------



## slayer6699 (Sep 15, 2017)

Im very glad you got your guitar back!
Guitar is not a table,chair,sofa...
Is a passion,a perfect woman,your very best friend.
Congratulation for your patience.
Best wishes


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 15, 2017)

I saw this thread the last time you bumped it and thought "there's no way he's getting that one back..."

Congrats on the good news and keeping hope alive! If i were to ever lose one of my treasured guitars, this story would certainly be inspiration to never give up.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 15, 2017)

So happy you got your guitar back.

And finally can safely joke about obviously never trust someone named Dick Thunderhill aka Crave.

Enjoy that guitar. Happy ending so awesome!!


----------



## farren (Sep 15, 2017)

This Johnson Firemound sounds like a real prick. Wait, wrong porn name.

I always thought this thread was kind of pathetic and that you should just let it go, but you showed me.


----------



## Mechanos71 (Sep 15, 2017)

That's sick congrats on getting your guitar back and Kudos for 10 years of dedication!


----------



## nyxzz (Sep 15, 2017)

So glad you got this back...I remember seeing this thread multiple times and trying to imagine how upset I would be about losing a guitar like that and how you would probably never see it again. I'm so happy you did man congrats


----------



## beerandbeards (Sep 15, 2017)

OMG dude congrats on getting it back!


----------



## Jamey36 (Sep 16, 2017)

Thats awesome!Unbelievable luck!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 16, 2017)

Well shit. I guess it goes to show that it doesn't matter how long it's been, there is always some form of hope. The odds were slim, but it's cool you have it back. Beautiful guitar too.


----------



## Power2theMetal (Sep 18, 2017)

WOW!!!! Talk about fortuitous. I'm glad to see hear that this story ended well, when so many of these don't. Best of luck in the future with this guitar.


----------

